# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  Angry 18/12/2016 SPD SERVICE TOOL - Update 1.0.0.2196 - ALCATEL OT-2036 - ZTE F320 - ETC

## mohamed73

What's new !?   
[x] *TELENOR XT50*  - IMEI / BT / RELOCK - READ FLASH MEMORY -  FORMAT FILE SYSTEM - WRITE  FIRMWARE / NV - REMOEV SIM_LOCK (NOTE: THIS  MODEL UNLOCK IS DONE BY  WRITING THE PATCHED FIRMWARE:  TELENOR_XT50_EN_HU-2PATCHED.spd) - *WORLD FIRST !!!* 
[x] *MOVITEL M6235*  - IMEI / BT / RELOCK - READ FLASH MEMORY -  FORMAT FILE SYSTEM - WRITE  FIRMWARE / NV - REMOEV SIM_LOCK (NOTE: THIS  MODEL UNLOCK IS DONE BY  WRITING THE PATCHED FIRMWARE:  MOVITEL_M6235_EN_FR_PT-2PATCHED.spd) - *WORLD FIRST !!!*
[x] *SHARK DUO PLUS*  - IMEI / BT / RELOCK - READ FLASH MEMORY -  FORMAT FILE SYSTEM - WRITE  FIRMWARE / NV - REMOEV SIM_LOCK (NOTE: THIS  MODEL UNLOCK IS DONE BY  WRITING THE PATCHED FIRMWARE:  SHARK_DUO_PLUS_VIVA_EN_ES-2PATCHED.spd) - *WORLD FIRST !!!*    **   
ADDED NEW HARDWARE PATCHED FIRMWARES FOR: *NAVON BT70* - NAVON_BT70_EN_HU-2PATCHED_NEW.spd *MOVITEL M6216* - MOVITEL_M6216_EN_PT-2PATCHED_NEW.spd   *ADDED WORLD FIRST UNLOCK BY IMEI FROM THE REMOTE UNLOCK AREA*: [الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - YOU MUST LOG TO TEH SUPPORT BEFORE]  
[x] *ALCATEL ONE TOUCH OT-2036 / OT-2036A / OT-2036X* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
[x] *ZTE F320* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
[x] *AZUMI CHIC, AC24Lite* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
[x] *SendTel Rocket, Wise, Sabe, Bliss, Jade* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

